

Update from Jay - GVRV
http://about.digg.com/blog/update-jay

======
faramarz
Could have used a better title..

~~~
failquicker
"Kevin Rose back in the drivers seat" would have worked well. It seems to me
that's a pretty rare occurrence, with a founder taking the reigns again after
several years. Good for Digg!

~~~
ojbyrne
I really doubt that. Kevin and Jay sold stock and gave up control, and I'd say
the company is firmly in control of the VCs. Kevin makes a better figurehead.

~~~
failquicker
So do you think Kevin is a lame duck over there? I think most people can't
fathom digg.com without Kevin Rose. So him becoming chairman and interim CEO
will be viewed as a positive to a lot of people, myself included. Even if the
VC have control of the board, don't you think Kevin will have a better
position to exert influence as chairman? I would be very interested to hear
your opinion on this. If that's ok (trying not to fanboy out)

~~~
ojbyrne
I probably shouldn't talk through my hat too much, I've been away so long that
anything I say probably isn't accurate. I couldn't help but verbalize my
initial reaction though.

EDIT: Although reading through the techcrunch article, I'm more convinced I'm
correct.

~~~
rradu
I'm not sure I agree. Jay had a pretty strong dislike of VCs and put a lot of
effort into protecting Kevin and his company from that stuff.

I actually met Jay last month and he mentioned a few times that he was
perpetually tired (he lives in NY, but works at Digg's offices in CA),
although he also seemed very excited about the future of Digg, so it's a bit
surprising to see him go.

~~~
ojbyrne
Which part do you disagree with? He certainly didn't protect me. In fact I'd
say he deliberately sacrificed me to protect himself and Kevin from the VCs.

~~~
rradu
I'm not saying they're saints and you have the right to be bitter, but from
what I understand I don't think Jay would have let the VCs get so much
control. But then who knows what's really going...

------
benofsky
I always wondered why Kevin wasn't the CEO in the first place, he seems to
have all the ideas and the drive. VCs probably wanted someone experienced at
the helm. I dunno. :-)

------
jasonlbaptiste
fyi, this is not an update from me.

~~~
mrkurt
I, for one, and disappointed.

